# In Order To Prove That I Too Am Hardcore



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Since I can't brag about fishing in sub-zero temperatures or catching fish through the ice, I wanted to show everyone that I fish in less than ideal conditions also. The front was about to move through, bringing rain and thunderstorms with it. I tied on a bait as quick as I could to beat the rain, but I was too late. It was a steady downpour with gusts up to 30 mph when I got to the pond, and I almost went back home instead of staying to fish. I was throwing a white Zoom Horny Toad. This was one of my favorite baits last season, despite my poor hook up ratio because of a rod that was too limber (I think that's why). With a heavier rod, I went 2 for 2 on hook-sets, pulling two bass from the pond. One hit on the line of where the water was stained from clay running into the pond and the other hit right before I pulled the bait out the water. One fish was healthy looking, but the other was beat up and scarred. I was cold and soaked when I stopped fishing, but it was worth it to say that I manned up and went out in bad conditions.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

Hardcore! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> Hardcore! 8)




Ditto on that! 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

That is insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hardcore worthy


----------



## mtnman (Mar 19, 2008)

Good job man! The weather is only is bad as you think it is. Rain will not kill you, but lightning will. Nice job. _*NOW YOU ARE HARD CORE!*_


----------



## whj812 (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome man!!!! Been there!!! Feels great to catch fish despite the conditions huh???


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2008)

sounds a little worse than it was up here, way to stick it out and catch a few


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

We already think you are hardcore - you fish in loafer sheesh!

Nice job and looks like fun :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 20, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Don't forget the hat!!!! and he rocks the fro, ya man



The fro has been tamed down and cut a lot shorter and it's too warm for the hat now  , but loafers, I can still manage :lol:


----------

